

Dogs using Google Glass - simonebrunozzi
https://plus.google.com/109144409426253645616/posts/g3JpnbqNyPV

======
tempusfugit
Here it is:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V66PKGRJNk0&feature=yout...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V66PKGRJNk0&feature=youtu.be)

------
antihero
James Cleveland

Share

This post could not be found. Your URL may be incorrect, the post may have
been deleted, or this account may not have access to the post.

------
hostyle
You can't view this without having a google+ account

~~~
walt74
It's deleted now… what was this about?

